

Thank You, Hacker News Community - Cashsquare

A couple weeks ago, I wrote a post on Hacker News titled, “What to do when your startup gets sued by a big player.”<p>The post highlighted the major strides our company, Cashsquare, has made in the social media gaming space the past two years and how quickly that success can be brought down with a lawsuit from a major player.<p>We were very encouraged to see the reaction on Hacker News. We received 38 points from users and the topic spurred a lot of healthy dialogue about the issue. On top of this all, we received some amazing comments from users:<p>“It’s ridiculous to me that a company can attempt to trademark such a common geometric shape’s name. How did they get away with trademarking “Square”?
crazypyro<p>“Keep fighting, Boris! Although it is not always the company management’s idea to bully startups (some have lawyers that get paid by the hour so they come up with cases) - it is still sad to see this happening...It would be nice to see startups unite to resist this kind of pressure.”
rikkidi<p>“Big company, lots of money!!! Expensive lawyers! That’s what big companies do!!! Not nice Square!!!
yan_nazarov<p>We want to thank the Hacker News Community and everyone who supports us in our battle against Square. We will continue to fight the good fight. And while we appreciate the comments saying we should just change our name, we going to remain calling ourselves Cashsquare.<p>We believe in Cashsquare and what it stands for, and we will continue to do it for the love of the game.
======
pelario
Link to the original post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8263388](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8263388)

~~~
Cashsquare
Thanks Pelario, I missed that.

